

Urllib2 vs requests - bernatfp
https://gist.github.com/kennethreitz/973705

======
bernatfp
I just discovered a harder and longer way to do HTTP requests in Python,
that's why I shared this gist.

In which cases would one want to suffer with urllib2?

